# ACE Clark & Kensington



## plainpainter

This is the high-end ACE hardware paint, I am excited to finally try it and see how it works, I might make a few videos on it. It's a primer and paint in one technology - whatever that really means, along with being a ceramic paint. Too bad though in reality since Valspar just bought them and for all I know all Ace paint lines will be dropped.


----------



## Builtmany

Never had a complaint about ACE paints considering what they cost me. Sorry to hear Valspar bought them as it's only downhill now.


----------



## vermontpainter

Whatcha painting Dan?


----------



## ProWallGuy

I have never heard Ace Hardware and high end in the same sentence before.


----------



## Workaholic

vermontpainter said:


> Whatcha painting Dan?


Secret stuff.


ProWallGuy said:


> I have never heard Ace Hardware and high end in the same sentence before.


The Ace near me sell Aura. 

Never seen this stuff before.


----------



## TJ Paint

Ace has solid workhorse paint.

I'm not ashamed to use some of their offerings.


----------



## kdpaint

ACE has good paint. They have an alkyd porch/floor paint that is like liquid metal.


----------



## doctors11

Consumer Reports just rated C and K number 1 in almost all catagories. That's enough reason for me to stay away from it...


----------



## plainpainter

vermontpainter said:


> Whatcha painting Dan?


 It's top secret.


----------



## plainpainter

doctors11 said:


> Consumer Reports just rated C and K number 1 in almost all catagories. That's enough reason for me to stay away from it...


I've been using the Ace Royal touch line successfully since '02 as well as their exterior paints. The royal touch line was of equal quality to Ben Moore Regal paint of that era '00-'05, and I felt their exterior latex paints surpassed Ben Moore's exterior of that era as well. 

It saddens me to see it sold off to Valspar.


----------



## vermontpainter

plainpainter said:


> It's top secret.


So is this.


----------



## DeanV

vermontpainter said:


> So is this.



Ooohhhh. I got one of those packages last month.


----------



## MIZZOU

We use alot of ace paints. Interior easycare is a good product at a decent price. They do make some really good porch/floor paint, and their PVA is awesome considering we get it for $8/gal. Never used any Ace paints on exterior but have been happy with most of their interior stuff. Let us know how you get along C+K.


----------



## straight_lines

Its decent not high end by any measure. I have used it for the last two weeks on a repaint. Will post up some pics when I can.


----------



## plainpainter

straight_lines said:


> Its decent not high end by any measure. I have used it for the last two weeks on a repaint. Will post up some pics when I can.


Which paint are you using, Clark & Kensington or the royal touch line?


----------



## doctors11

I went to the Ace website and read all the customer reviews on this paint. I'd say most were unfavorable, but it seemed like mostly homeowners responding.


----------



## straight_lines

plainpainter said:


> Which paint are you using, Clark & Kensington or the royal touch line?


Both, C&K is a newer tech paint, but in deeper colors they don't cover as well as regal. Royal is still a great paint and the finish quality is better imo closer to Regal. Troublesome colors can still be an issue, and I wouldn't use it for many.


----------



## Bender

Yes, it is the Bang & Olufson of coatings.


----------



## TJ Paint

I picked up some Natura at my Ace store today, and some thawed out caulk.


----------



## Damon T

TJ Paint said:


> I picked up some Natura at my Ace store today, and some thawed out caulk.


It's bigger once its thawed out.


----------



## cjohnson

Back in the day we used to tell uniformed customers that the primer was in the paint. Now the primer is really is in the paint


----------



## Bender

Had a customer ask me about it today. He showed me a new consumer reports where its ranked #1!


----------



## Builtmany

Bender said:


> Had a customer ask me about it today. He showed me a new consumer reports where its ranked #1!


That's not very promising since the same people were testing toasters the day before paints. :thumbup:


----------



## Bender

builtmany said:


> that's not very promising since the same people were testing toasters the day before paints. :thumbup:


lol!


----------



## chrisn

cjohnson said:


> Back in the day we used to tell uniformed customers that the primer was in the paint. Now the primer is really is in the paint


 
really?


----------



## plainpainter

Bender said:


> Had a customer ask me about it today. He showed me a new consumer reports where its ranked #1!


You should try it out and formulate your own opinion, you may like it.


----------



## TJ Paint

cjohnson said:


> Back in the day we used to tell uniformed customers that the primer was in the paint. Now the primer is really is in the paint


I don't know about you but I don't like to lie to customers when it comes to potentially failed process. 

I don't see how this could possibly help our industry.


----------



## plainpainter

Back in the 80s they use to sell a flat paint, mostly white, that was used mostly in new construction that was sold as both a primer and paint over drywall. This concept is not new. And that was the cheap paint of the day! Lots of old school painters I knew thought primers were just a scam initiated by the paint companies to get you to buy more product. I remember using a lot of ceiling paint to prime surfaces back in the 90s.


----------



## Bender

plainpainter said:


> I remember using a lot of ceiling paint to prime surfaces back in the 90s.


How did that work out for you?


----------



## plainpainter

They weren't my companies, they were other people I worked for. Don't remember any failures though.


----------



## tadgerfan

*[email protected]#$ this is a funny thread!*

yup, with Valspar taking over, Ace has now a now was been kinda #1 paint....glop :thumbup: good luck with that.

and Bender! schweet pics!!! total riot!


----------



## doctors11

tadgerfan said:


> yup, with Valspar taking over, Ace has now a now was been kinda #1 paint....glop :thumbup: good luck with that.
> 
> !


...:blink:...


----------



## Steve Richards

I tried Ace's Royal once (wasn't my idea). I didn't like it.
Ace also carries BM, but I don't really like paying full retail+.

I'll pick up a gallon there if it saves me enough drive time.

But this thread is about Clark & Kensington..which I haven't tried.
My apologies to the OP for the slight derail

(at least I didn't start talking about cats)


----------



## plainpainter

Well here is a little video of viscosity, a little on the thick side imo.


----------



## TJ Paint

Not as thick as aura.


----------



## plainpainter

This is the first time I've picked up a brush in 1-1/2 years, this is the second time I tried the picasso brush on a vertical cut like this - first time was about a year and half ago when I was painting these walls Ceylon green with Ace royal touch paint. I didn't find the brush easy to use then, I still found it hard to use - slops on a bead of paint and hard to control, really slows me down. Perhaps this brush is better suited to a 'thinner' paint? Also found that the green is bleeding through the cut, definitely needs two coats. Once I get into this project of painting all the walls, I'll get a better feeling for the picasso and perhaps try an alternate brush to see how things work out. Excuse the video skills, you eventually see what I am painting as I hunker down. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ch4_d4HFiAA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## straight_lines

Both the flat and flat enamel are very grainy. Flat in non glare also has a good bit of sheen, and we did a ceiling in a mid base color and it was really shiny. 

Its an ok paint but I just don't think the cured finish quality is good enough. It also has a pretty strong odor consider its glycol tinted.


----------



## the paintman

plainpainter said:


> Back in the 80s they use to sell a flat paint, mostly white, that was used mostly in new construction that was sold as both a primer and paint over drywall. This concept is not new. And that was the cheap paint of the day! Lots of old school painters I knew thought primers were just a scam initiated by the paint companies to get you to buy more product. I remember using a lot of ceiling paint to prime surfaces back in the 90s.


 This is long. However bear with me. This is correct. I totally agree. “Primer in the Paint” is not a totally new concept. For those of us that unfortunate to be that old to have painted since the 80’s and before you can certainly relate. And some of you more experienced young guys will too I’m sure of it. Bear with me while I take you to school. 
 Back in the 80’s we did mainly production work and we had some quality paint companies that made what I will call some very good “crossover” paints. The chemist really knew what they were doing and the sales force harbored no secrets about the capabilities of the products being sold and their intended and implied purpose. 

 To make myself clear I am talking about good old fashioned “primer in the paint” products. They formulated some quality flat latex paints. And we used truckoads of “off white” (often called oyster white here) flat ceiling paint as primer on walls and even standup trim for Apartments and track homes and even some custom homes. With nary a problem. 
 *Sidenote:* The paint failure picture shown in this thread above is an example of using cheap flat over semi gloss trim I’m guessing. I would never try that and is not at all what I am talking about here. 
 I am talking about new construction here. The products I am referring to are typically heavy clay based latex paints that we used to finish ceilings and closets in one heavy coat and were suitable as a prime coat on drywall and sanded well enough for this kinda work on trim. I’m sure its still done that way today. Although I am mostly a commercial painter now so I don’t know for sure. And before you respond negatively to my comments in regards to the use or misuse of primers let me say I know their place and value very well. Thank You! Again what I am mainly talking about is wall paint. Just as they are when they refer to “primer and paint in one.

 One of the things I have noticed in 35 years in this business is a recession or downturn in the economy typically occurs about every 10 or 12 years. And things always seem to change a little afterwards. And in most cases its for the worse. All without regard to and at the expense of the painter of course. How many times have you heard “Leave it for the Painter. He will fix it.” I still cringe when I hear that statement. 
 Heres a couple examples of what I am talking about. For all you young guys. Drywall texture used to have binder in it. Translation: Paint. Drywall guys soon figured out their machines cleaned up a hellofalot quicker and easier if they left it out. In production work they would never clean them anyway from day to day and binder/paint was to sticky. HMMM ! imagine that. Cheap flat binder paint was to sticky. You mean kinda like a primer is intended to be. And binder soon faded away. 
 Heres another one. Remember when every builder had a superintendant AND a punch out guy on the payroll. The punch out guy doubled as the daytime security/fireman on site. A very valuable protector and go to guy. Lost and gone forever. They did away with the punch out guy years ago. Furthermore they now expected all the subs to be SUPER’s. We are practically running the asylum on new construction jobs. I figured their scheme long ago. Tradesmen are unreliable and rarely show up. To counter this you schedule as many as you can from your home office to keep construction moving and let whoever shows up work it out amongst themselves on site. How many times have you showed up to do work the same time as a conflicting tradesman. It happens in far to many instances. Who ‘s work causes most of the ruckis? We do of course. I would always tell my guys the early bird gets the worm guys. Show up early and crank up that rig fast. They will not hang around if you have already “fumigated” the place. LOL!

 Here is another good example. And back to the point. Do you remember when all trim was clear. Well some genius figured out that they could save lots of waste and make a lot of money by using the scrap pieces of wood and WHAM! Finger jointed trim was invented. Was it accepted with open arms? Not at first. Did carpenters and painters like it? Not at all. Then along came inflation and another recession. And suddenly the price of clear trim skyrocketed at the same time work plummeted. And finger jointed trim quickly became a viable alternative for GC’s and Builders and a way to win a competitive bid. It began to take traction and before long it became the accepted norm a soon got a permanent foothold. Before that we rarely had much trouble priming stand up trim with these water based latex paints on apartments and track homes until the finger jointed trim came along. Now all of a sudden there is this piney sappy piece of crap “ joint” that yellowed thru the primer. “ no problem the painter will fix it.” Didn’t matter so much on custom homes because we were using 2 coats of oil as a top coat still. On track homes we simply spot primed the bad pieces with Kilz and finished with acrylic semi gloss. And in many cases on apartments it passed like it was if it wasn’t too noticeable. Bear with me as I make my point about primer in the paint. 

 Fast forward to today and we have the official announcement that the primer is in the paint people. NEWS FLASH! OK, Heres the thing. The big boxes finally jumped on our band wagon. They finally approved of something painters have known for years. Sure they want to sell all the primer they can. That was their intention all along. And they beat it into Homeowner Harry and Sally’s head that your not gonna cover that red dining room wall or your college bound daughters black bed room walls if you don’t use this expensive primer first. Coughb%@#$$it!! 

 So how and why did it all change to “Primer in the Paint”. They couldn’t just tell their counter sales force to stop selling primer and tell people it wasn’t necessary. That it’s now acceptable to put two or three finish coats on the wall. That would be to blunt. And sound dumb. Or cause them to look like fools and also cost them a lot of money and bring into question their integrity. Why that’s contrary to what you told me last week. So how did they do it? They got people. Lots of people. Owner tells the VP who calls in the VP of Sales who brings along the marketing guy. Who makes a phone call to the head chemist in the production plant. 
 So this is how it went down and this is of course only my professional opinion for what its worth. And I might add that I have never worked for any of the big boxes or paint companies. So I have no way of proving what I am about to say. I only draw from wisdom and common sense, and my experiences in the field and from my many contacts and those conversations with many people in the field to come to these conclusions. I do believe I am right in saying it was Home Depot that hatched the whole plan and came out with it first. Correct me if I am wrong. Regardless as to who was first the chicken or the egg, It became a marketing Blitz in the end. 

 Think about When? did you first see it or start hearing about this “primer in the paint” Wasn’t it around the same time the market crashed and paint companies began to lose market share rapidly and tons of money? I think all that’s happened here is that some genius marketing numbers cruncher guy come up with a shrewd clever and creative way to gain back a ton of lost market share. And you know what it has worked. Do I buy it. Hell no. Never have. Never will. Not gonna happen. 
 I’m guessing they asked the chemist, what do we have to do to make this paint good enough to be used as primer. A good quality “crossover’ paint. To double as a primer and a paint in one. HMMMM! ( I wonder if the chemist worked for that great regional quality paint company I mentioned above before he got laid off. ) I think he probably said something to the affect. "Excuse me sir, but What planet are you on, sir? Most of the painter’s I know in the area already are using our paints as primer or 1st coat. You really don’t have to change a thing. And Boss, BTW we aren’t making any junk back there you know. But if you want to increase the amount of this and reduce the amount of the expensive titanium in it, if it makes you feel better, and call it “primer and paint in one , that’s fine with me too.

 I just think extreme conditions bring out drastic measures by different people and companies in different ways. Look at the many ways and strategies we all have tried to use to wrestle this recession into submission to stay alive. It got so bad around 08 that one paint Mfg. I believe it was ICI, got to the point where they were making and selling so little paint that they were faced with the decision to close a whole regional mfg plant down. To try to prevent that from happening they decided to tell their sales force that for any of your larger customers or for any one time large contracts slash your price points to cost or below. In an attempt to keep paint moving out the back door and the plant running they were giving paint away at below thier cost. If we end up closing it we are going to be in worse shape, when things bounce back. I don’t know if they ever did or not. But I do know every paint company I deal with personally seen their sales drop to below 50% of peak over a 4 or 5 year period or more. That’s a long time to bleed out. 

 So my opinion is that “primer in the paint” was hatched and spawned out of “The Great Recession. And if I am not mistaken by Home Depot first. And almost everyone else seen it as a genius marketing idea and jumped on it shortly after. So pat yourself on the back Master Painters. We had it right the whole time. Isn’t it amazing? They have made a killing on our idea again. “Leave it for the Painter. He will fix it” LOL! Sorry this is so long. I hope I didn't piss off or offend anyone in the process.


----------



## plainpainter

The interesting thing about the Primer + Paint, the way the saleslady at ACE explained to me was that a paint is labeled such for it's hiding power as if you are putting a coat of primer and paint on hard to cover colors. So far, just this one cut of an off white/grey over Ceylon green shows massive streakiness in the cut. Reminded me of California Freshcoat paint of 12 years ago, thick and streaky on the cuts. So coverage ain't there, will keep trying and change the brushes before forming an opinion.


----------



## TJ Paint

the paintman said:


> This is long. However bear with me. This is correct. I totally agree. “Primer in the Paint” is not a totally new concept. For those of us that unfortunate to be that old to have painted since the 80’s and before you can certainly relate. And some of you more experienced young guys will too I’m sure of it. Bear with me while I take you to school.
> Back in the 80’s we did mainly production work and we had some quality paint companies that made what I will call some very good “crossover” paints. The chemist really knew what they were doing and the sales force harbored no secrets about the capabilities of the products being sold and their intended and implied purpose.
> 
> To make myself clear I am talking about good old fashioned “primer in the paint” products. They formulated some quality flat latex paints. And we used truckoads of “off white” (often called oyster white here) flat ceiling paint as primer on walls and even standup trim for Apartments and track homes and even some custom homes. With nary a problem.
> *Sidenote:* The paint failure picture shown in this thread above is an example of using cheap flat over semi gloss trim I’m guessing. I would never try that and is not at all what I am talking about here.
> I am talking about new construction here. The products I am referring to are typically heavy clay based latex paints that we used to finish ceilings and closets in one heavy coat and were suitable as a prime coat on drywall and sanded well enough for this kinda work on trim. I’m sure its still done that way today. Although I am mostly a commercial painter now so I don’t know for sure. And before you respond negatively to my comments in regards to the use or misuse of primers let me say I know their place and value very well. Thank You! Again what I am mainly talking about is wall paint. Just as they are when they refer to “primer and paint in one.
> 
> One of the things I have noticed in 35 years in this business is a recession or downturn in the economy typically occurs about every 10 or 12 years. And things always seem to change a little afterwards. And in most cases its for the worse. All without regard to and at the expense of the painter of course. How many times have you heard “Leave it for the Painter. He will fix it.” I still cringe when I hear that statement.
> Heres a couple examples of what I am talking about. For all you young guys. Drywall texture used to have binder in it. Translation: Paint. Drywall guys soon figured out their machines cleaned up a hellofalot quicker and easier if they left it out. In production work they would never clean them anyway from day to day and binder/paint was to sticky. HMMM ! imagine that. Cheap flat binder paint was to sticky. You mean kinda like a primer is intended to be. And binder soon faded away.
> Heres another one. Remember when every builder had a superintendant AND a punch out guy on the payroll. The punch out guy doubled as the daytime security/fireman on site. A very valuable protector and go to guy. Lost and gone forever. They did away with the punch out guy years ago. Furthermore they now expected all the subs to be SUPER’s. We are practically running the asylum on new construction jobs. I figured their scheme long ago. Tradesmen are unreliable and rarely show up. To counter this you schedule as many as you can from your home office to keep construction moving and let whoever shows up work it out amongst themselves on site. How many times have you showed up to do work the same time as a conflicting tradesman. It happens in far to many instances. Who ‘s work causes most of the ruckis? We do of course. I would always tell my guys the early bird gets the worm guys. Show up early and crank up that rig fast. They will not hang around if you have already “fumigated” the place. LOL!
> 
> Here is another good example. And back to the point. Do you remember when all trim was clear. Well some genius figured out that they could save lots of waste and make a lot of money by using the scrap pieces of wood and WHAM! Finger jointed trim was invented. Was it accepted with open arms? Not at first. Did carpenters and painters like it? Not at all. Then along came inflation and another recession. And suddenly the price of clear trim skyrocketed at the same time work plummeted. And finger jointed trim quickly became a viable alternative for GC’s and Builders and a way to win a competitive bid. It began to take traction and before long it became the accepted norm a soon got a permanent foothold. Before that we rarely had much trouble priming stand up trim with these water based latex paints on apartments and track homes until the finger jointed trim came along. Now all of a sudden there is this piney sappy piece of crap “ joint” that yellowed thru the primer. “ no problem the painter will fix it.” Didn’t matter so much on custom homes because we were using 2 coats of oil as a top coat still. On track homes we simply spot primed the bad pieces with Kilz and finished with acrylic semi gloss. And in many cases on apartments it passed like it was if it wasn’t too noticeable. Bear with me as I make my point about primer in the paint.
> 
> Fast forward to today and we have the official announcement that the primer is in the paint people. NEWS FLASH! OK, Heres the thing. The big boxes finally jumped on our band wagon. They finally approved of something painters have known for years. Sure they want to sell all the primer they can. That was their intention all along. And they beat it into Homeowner Harry and Sally’s head that your not gonna cover that red dining room wall or your college bound daughters black bed room walls if you don’t use this expensive primer first. Coughb%@#$$it!!
> 
> So how and why did it all change to “Primer in the Paint”. They couldn’t just tell their counter sales force to stop selling primer and tell people it wasn’t necessary. That it’s now acceptable to put two or three finish coats on the wall. That would be to blunt. And sound dumb. Or cause them to look like fools and also cost them a lot of money and bring into question their integrity. Why that’s contrary to what you told me last week. So how did they do it? They got people. Lots of people. Owner tells the VP who calls in the VP of Sales who brings along the marketing guy. Who makes a phone call to the head chemist in the production plant.
> So this is how it went down and this is of course only my professional opinion for what its worth. And I might add that I have never worked for any of the big boxes or paint companies. So I have no way of proving what I am about to say. I only draw from wisdom and common sense, and my experiences in the field and from my many contacts and those conversations with many people in the field to come to these conclusions. I do believe I am right in saying it was Home Depot that hatched the whole plan and came out with it first. Correct me if I am wrong. Regardless as to who was first the chicken or the egg, It became a marketing Blitz in the end.
> 
> Think about When? did you first see it or start hearing about this “primer in the paint” Wasn’t it around the same time the market crashed and paint companies began to lose market share rapidly and tons of money? I think all that’s happened here is that some genius marketing numbers cruncher guy come up with a shrewd clever and creative way to gain back a ton of lost market share. And you know what it has worked. Do I buy it. Hell no. Never have. Never will. Not gonna happen.
> I’m guessing they asked the chemist, what do we have to do to make this paint good enough to be used as primer. A good quality “crossover’ paint. To double as a primer and a paint in one. HMMMM! ( I wonder if the chemist worked for that great regional quality paint company I mentioned above before he got laid off. ) I think he probably said something to the affect. "Excuse me sir, but What planet are you on, sir? Most of the painter’s I know in the area already are using our paints as primer or 1st coat. You really don’t have to change a thing. And Boss, BTW we aren’t making any junk back there you know. But if you want to increase the amount of this and reduce the amount of the expensive titanium in it, if it makes you feel better, and call it “primer and paint in one , that’s fine with me too.
> 
> I just think extreme conditions bring out drastic measures by different people and companies in different ways. Look at the many ways and strategies we all have tried to use to wrestle this recession into submission to stay alive. It got so bad around 08 that one paint Mfg. I believe it was ICI, got to the point where they were making and selling so little paint that they were faced with the decision to close a whole regional mfg plant down. To try to prevent that from happening they decided to tell their sales force that for any of your larger customers or for any one time large contracts slash your price points to cost or below. In an attempt to keep paint moving out the back door and the plant running they were giving paint away at below thier cost. If we end up closing it we are going to be in worse shape, when things bounce back. I don’t know if they ever did or not. But I do know every paint company I deal with personally seen their sales drop to below 50% of peak over a 4 or 5 year period or more. That’s a long time to bleed out.
> 
> So my opinion is that “primer in the paint” was hatched and spawned out of “The Great Recession. And if I am not mistaken by Home Depot first. And almost everyone else seen it as a genius marketing idea and jumped on it shortly after. So pat yourself on the back Master Painters. We had it right the whole time. Isn’t it amazing? They have made a killing on our idea again. “Leave it for the Painter. He will fix it” LOL! Sorry this is so long. I hope I didn't piss off or offend anyone in the process.


What are you getting at? Can you reword this, maybe I'll understand better...


----------



## plainpainter

TJ Paint said:


> What are you getting at? Can you reword this, maybe I'll understand better...


My understanding is that he's saying these 'technologies' are just window dressing for what has already existed in the past, and are secretly re-introduced into the market when sales are down from a recessionary period. Like for instance this last time about Paint and Primer in the same can, you can skip the 'primer' step and get the job done - this is seen as a value by homeowners.

I am sure as this recession recedes and people gain more spending money, they'll quietly shelve this paint+primer concept and begin selling oodles of more primer - and probably to fix all those issues that were left behind from everyone using paint+primer. 

What comes around, goes around. That's what I take from this.


----------



## straight_lines

tldnr x 2


----------



## Bender

I always thought PVA was a pretty good primer!
It seals the drywall dust, it does a great job evening the gyp board and mud, it doesn't cost me an extra coat, or save me an extra coat, its cheaper then topcoats, and it adheres remarkably well!
I swear to God, its almost like they _designed _it for raw sheetrock!


----------



## Faron79

I've been in retail paint for a decade now.
We try to be more informative/knowledgeable than most places.

Over the years, we've gone through TONS of ACE-Royal. The newer C+K is gaining traction here now.
(We've also got Ralph-Lauren & C2 paints. Sikkens & Penofin stains, etc....)

However....the 1st thing I tell people that inquire in more detail about C+K, is that there's OBVIOUSLY no such thing as "primer in the paint".
>>> I DO explain that it's an improved Ceramic-Microbead based resin which is very good for durability.
>>> ALSO....the whole KEY here: An improved paint that isn't drawn into porous substrates, and STICKS very well, BEHAVES like a primer in that sense. 
>>> Therefore, since the newest paints by various mfrs. have changed/improved their resins, they ALL call them "P&P in one"...even though they're technically NOT. They just ACT like it....

Besides-
Primers are for ADHESION...NOT for visually "blocking another color". That's only a secondary benefit.

Faron


----------



## plainpainter

Well getting good with the picasso brush, after watching some of Brian's, I mean Jack Pauhl's videos - I started loading the brush with paint differently. Apparently picassos you can trim back all the paint off the outside, normally I loaded a brush in the past and padded it on the side of a cut bucket to remove excess. Picassos can't stand to have any excess whatsoever, and once I got use to this, that thing just started flying to the point I could cut 4 feet in seconds. 

The paint is really good too! Has good hide, still not perfect enough to cover ceylon green in one coat, but I think it had the same coverage as a primer coat and one topcoat of ordinary paint would have had trying to go over this green color. Brushes really well, rolls really well, has a tendency to set up fast and if you go over a spot you could end up wiping off the previous paint - this however goes away after a couple of minutes. Recoats in 30 minutes easy, it loves going over itself. Brush lines don't settle as much as I'd like, this would be easily mitigated using a Purdy nylox brush, but then you lose the production factor of the picasso. Sticks like a bastard. Overall may not be as good as Aura, but this is damn good stuff and I would definitely use it in a professional manner.


----------



## vermontpainter

Welcome to the decade, Dan! 

The Picasso's are fun brushes, the ones that hold together. You would be well served to study all of Brian's videos.


----------



## plainpainter

Here is an example of a cut against 12 yr old pratt and lambert semigloss accolade trim. The picasso cut extremely fast and accurate, this stretch must have taken all of 6 seconds to do - and I haven't done much interior painting in two years.


----------



## oldpaintdoc

I start one Monday using Clark & Kinsington in eggshell finish.

Color D17-5 Wicker.

This is going in a $1M+ barn converted to a home.

This will be the 1st time I have used this paint.

Wish me luck.


----------



## ladycody

*oldpaintdoc*



oldpaintdoc said:


> I start one Monday using Clark & Kinsington in eggshell finish.
> 
> Color D17-5 Wicker.
> 
> This is going in a $1M+ barn converted to a home.
> 
> This will be the 1st time I have used this paint.
> 
> Wish me luck.


How did it turn out?


----------



## oldpaintdoc

ladycody said:


> How did it turn out?


Turned out very nice.

Paint reminded me of several others.

1st coat went on very nice. Smooth, nice coverage, felt good on the brush, etc, etc.

2nd coat everything seemed the same.

And then the sagging started. Not as bad as the old Behr or Valspar but still sagging.

Easy fix when caught early.

Just learned to put second coat on lighter.


----------



## ladycody

Thanks for the feedback...


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter

I have used C and K once. I was somewhat impressed, but I was painting white over white, so I really did not get a good feel on how it covers. I have also used Ace's Royal line, and I will now stay away from it at all costs. Not saying that I will not use it if the HO insists, but it will come with conditions. I find it very hard to work with, and it takes a very long time to dry. When I painted a bathroom with it, I went back several days later to put on a second coat, and it was still tacky.

Peter


----------

